# Test T3?????



## Lettie (Mar 2, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos /acute thyroiditis with six, now seven nodules about a year ago. Endo says we need to continue ultrasound and biopsy every six months. Have already had 3 US and 2 FNA. *(all clear!) Endo says there is no need to test T3 as long as T4 is within normal range. Does this sound right? Last March my Thyroglobulin AutoAb was 1,026 which was worrisome to me. *I've also been diagnosed with fibromyalgia. The conclusion of most recent visit was "you're old and lose weight". *Every time I get the "I know how you feel, I'm tired at the end of the day too, but I just push myself to get up and do something." I could cry. I'm not sure if my extreme fatigue and muscle pain is from the hashi or fybro but I really don't think she understands how awful I feel most of the time. *


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lettie said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimotos /acute thyroiditis with six, now seven nodules about a year ago. Endo says we need to continue ultrasound and biopsy every six months. Have already had 3 US and 2 FNA. *(all clear!) Endo says there is no need to test T3 as long as T4 is within normal range. Does this sound right? Last March my Thyroglobulin AutoAb was 1,026 which was worrisome to me. *I've also been diagnosed with fibromyalgia. The conclusion of most recent visit was "you're old and lose weight". *Every time I get the "I know how you feel, I'm tired at the end of the day too, but I just push myself to get up and do something." I could cry. I'm not sure if my extreme fatigue and muscle pain is from the hashi or fybro but I really don't think she understands how awful I feel most of the time. *


It does not sound right to me; especially w/ such a high Thyroglobulin Ab.

Many of us who thought we had fibro found out we did not once our thyroid problem was addressed.

Can you change doctors? Can you see an ENT?

Are you on medication for your thyroid?

You need the proper tests; that is for sure. FREE T3 and FREE T4

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

ANDROS is 100% correct. You need to have your FT3 and your FT4 tested WITH your TSH. If your tsh is really bad, FT3 and Ft4 won't matter much. But if your TSH is starting to get in range, you need to fine tune it by getting your ft3 and ft4 in range. Tsh is only important with the other 2 units of measurement at the same time. If you only do TSH you are only getting part of the story.

Most people seem to feel better with ft3 in the upper range and the ft4 in middle range.

Remember to test before you take your meds or at least 8 hours after to make sure that the ft3 is accurate.

bruce


----------

